# Favrite breed



## neonchick (Jul 22, 2013)

Would like to hear about every body's Favrite breed of chicken and duck if u have one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

either jersey giants , cochins or easter eggers


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

My favorite breed of chicken is the French Black Copper Marans. I hope to one day be able to create my own bloodlines of these amazing birds. I don't have any ducks, but I hope to get some Khaki Campbell's.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> either jersey giants , cochins or easter eggers


I like EE (Ameraucana's) also. I used to have some BBS Jersey Giants, the only thing I didn't like about them was that they ate so much and they grew very slow. I haven't owned any Cochins before, but I might if I ever move somewhere colder.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Australorp. She's sweet yet sassy and just simply gorgeous. Also my Ameraucana. And my Barred Rocks who must have been missing me lately because the other morning all 3 came running back in the coop to see me and one waiting to be picked up. My bossy RIR with a sweet RIR sister. Okay, okay, so I simply adore them all.  As long as I can pick them up, catch them when I need to, then they're a favorite no matter what the breed.  As for ducks, my least favorite breed - Peking. Mine are so unfriendly still after all these months. For as big & messy as they are, if they were at least nice to handle, I would like them more.


----------



## MtnLioness (Aug 27, 2013)

I love my Orpingtons! I have Lavenders and Buffs.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I would have to say Easter Eggers are my very fav.. although they aren't a breed per say. Just because our 4 are too funny! But really, the rest of my flock would come in second! Love them all! We have Marans (blue copper, black copper and wheaten), Ameraucana, BLRW, GLW, BR, RIR and BO!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Seramas... I have totally fallen in love with their quirky affectionate personalities and the fact they come in sooo many colors (over 2,000!) and varieties (smooth, frizzled, silkied, booted...) Of course being the size of a soda can and popping out eggs that are 1/3 or less the size of a regular egg makes them fairly useless in a utilitarian sense... so if I have to pick a large fowl as a favorite then I must say I adore my two dark Cornish. They're such odd birds... always doing things that make me laugh or wonder. I'm attracted to their intelligence and overall eccentricity.

Frizzle Serama - Popcorn (my main man! He's such a cheerful little guy.)









Smooth Seramas Berlin and Prague - going broody for the first time! AWE!









Silkie Serama - This girl has been dodging the whole naming thing. Nothing seems to fit. SIGH. 









And Serama chicks... because why not? 









As for my Cornish they're notoriously unphotogenic. This is not the best photo but it really captures her personality. "And what are YOU up to?" She's such an instigator.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

For egg laying and meat, my Barred Rocks. For ducks Pekin and Rouens.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I love my Barnevelders and hope to hatch some out this year; with a little help from my doesnt-take-long-to-go-broody silkie bantam. 
I love pekins (chickens) too; such friendly, chatty little fluff-butts. 

Great photos WeeLittleChicken, thank you for sharing!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I love D'uccles and silkies but I show chickens more than I use them for eggs!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Silkies and brahmas! Love their personality


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Love Brahma's! Such a sweet and gentle breed.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya are the best.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Pekin is my favorite duck and Silkies are my favorite chicken, but recently we got a Salmon Favorelle as our Rare Exotic breed in our order of chickens and he is really starting to grow as a favorite!


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, Black and Blue Orpington are the best!!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

usamachicken said:


> Unfortunately, Black and Blue Orpington are the best!!!


Have you seen the Lemon Cuckoo Orpingtons?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Barred Rocks are still my fave dual purpose chicken,now both my Silver Phoenix rooster and our White Yokohama rooster have really grown on me. They were originally on the butcher list so we can down size our extra chickens but I'm thinking they may have to stay just as pets or 4-H birds.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Silkies are my favorite! They are gentle kind and very loving!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to have to go with white Cochin bantam they are so docile and friendly!


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

My RIR are my favorites but the EEs are close second.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Silkies are my favorite!!!! They are gentle, kind, easy to train ,love human contact, and are sooo darn cute!!! They will sleep in your lap and purr when happy!!! They really are a amazing breed.! Defiently the lap kitten of chickens!! They are so soft. I just love their disposition!!! They make wonderful pets!!! I wouldn't trade mine for a bar of gold!!! I just love them!!!


----------

